# Classified section rules?



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

So I've read that people were being scammed? What exactly was happening? I can't see why genuine people looking to buy a TT can't view the section? I am not the prince of Africa looking to ship the car out of the country. I am a normal young man from Essex looking to buy myself a nice car.

How can viewing the cars for sale section do any harm?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Kev, TTF has found if new members can view cars, they then expect to be able to PM members, which is also not allowed, because of the scammer probs....If you can't PM, no point in seeing the cars.

So as I said earlier registering and verifying your personal details with the TTOC provides the forum community with some security in case of fraud, so helps us all. join in & post on the TTF community or join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Problem is that a scammer posts up they are selling a car they don't actually have. You contact them and after discussing agree to send a deposit to secure the car before seeing it, and then the person vanishes.

You might say thats down to the individual to not be silly sending a deposit before seeing a car and it's nothing to do with the forum, but the first thing which has happened is the forum gets blamed for not protecting it's members.

So we took the decision to remove the possibility of that situation happening. A bit heavy handed maybe but basically to protect this forum's members and owners alike.


----------



## kevin123 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea i understand that scammers can pretend to have a car that they havn't got. and i think its right that they should not be allowed to post it for sale if they have never contributed to the forum. What im saying is i want to buy a TT, you are the largest TT forum. I signed up to have a look and ask questions etc etc but all you do is block this feature. How can i scam someone who is selling a car? I think lots and lots of people will be the same as me and all your doing is turning away potential members.

You may all be very happy members but im just letting you know that for someone looking to join its a pain.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You can ask general questions on the main forums of course but if you mean specific questions about a forum member's car which is for sale then that's only possible by PM which is restricted from new members to prevent fraud (scammers were sending PMs to people they spotted wanting something).

We don't allow reply post in the for sale section to prevent auctions developing and negative spoiler posts and don't allow posting on the main forum as we found people were posting off topic questions in threads where they spotted the seller of a car had also posted - basically the market place activity was spilling over into the main forums in an uncontrolled way and forum members were complaining. That's why the market place remains hidden to new members.

Primarily this is a forum and we are not trying to emulate Autotrader or eBay. Our member's security and wishes are our main concern. Please feel free to join in with forum discussions - you will soon earn full member privilidges.


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin you will not change the *TTOC **members *view on this (note TTOC and not just TT Forum member)

Personally I believe it is a blinkered approach but hey ho it seems you have to prove you are trustworthy round here, so just join in on the mindless banter and get your posts to around 50, as this seems to be _AROUND _ the number you need to get this trust from the TTOC.

Or pay your £15 to them.... not sure I will ever pay them this however, as they do not offer _me _anything I am interested in that I cannot get for free from the forum (in case you were not aware the forum and TTOC are two completely separate things and 'owned' by different people).

FWIW I DO support other forums, but by joining the TTOC I will not be supporting the forum one bit as they will see nothing of my money as it is a forum no longer run by an enthusiast but simply as a money making scheme. (nothing 'wrong' with that)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gizmo68 said:


> Kevin you will not change the *TTOC **members *view on this (note TTOC and not just TT Forum member)
> 
> Personally I believe it is a blinkered approach but hey ho it seems you have to prove you are trustworthy round here, so just join in on the mindless banter and get your posts to around 50, as this seems to be _AROUND _ the number you need to get this trust from the TTOC.
> 
> ...


Just have to say that my view is to open all parts of the forum up to everyone and I'm constantly saying this behind the scenes.


----------



## PlusTT (Oct 9, 2012)

I was wondering why I couldn't see the for sale section but I see there have been problems with fraud and there was a vote on what to do about it. It all seems very fair and democratic to me. I don't mind joining in to ask a few questions and learn things first. It seems a friendly place and I'm glad you get looked after.


----------



## kapows (Oct 1, 2012)

Are you only allowed to sell Audi TT's in the car section?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

kapows said:


> Are you only allowed to sell Audi TT's in the car section?


Hi, Any car can be advertised for sale, but read rules regarding Ebay links.

*Forum rules
Any post(s) breaking the rules below will result in removal of the post, or if a repeat offender, their account will be disabled. The rules, last updated 16/07/09, are:

1. No commercial advertising - Commercial adverts will be removed. If you wish to advertise on the forum please contact Jae 
2. This is not an auction website, so a price must be clearly outlined in the initial post.
3. It's recommended that you do not place your phone number here, ask for contact from buyers via email or PM on this board. 
4. Please do not link to an eBay car unless you are the seller. The eBay car you have for sale which you are linking to must also be a TT.
5. Anybody found to have ripped off/conned a ******** member will have all access to the forum blocked. Full details will also be passed onto the Police/Solicitors if required by law.

*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

kevin123 said:


> So I've read that people were being scammed? What exactly was happening? I can't see why genuine people looking to buy a TT can't view the section? I am not the prince of Africa looking to ship the car out of the country. I am a normal young man from Essex looking to buy myself a nice car.
> 
> How can viewing the cars for sale section do any harm?


Kevin you already have a similar topic as in questioning the forum on why why why..............it has been explained and in plain english m8ee that jumped in on as you were getting a tad of peeded off peeps having ago. this wont go any better m8 as it is about the same thing different avenue in lol.....try off topic and joke room or ask questions in mk1 mk2 on what you require in info.........posts going up and these sites will be available.


----------

